# Eric, Let's talk OZ centercaps :)



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

so i have some OZ racing Prodrive P1 wheels, and i need some (55mm diameter) center caps.
what i want to know is what is the size of the Ultraleggera SR
Red red center caps









and if they are 55mm how much do they cost? 
and as a back up plan can you please check the price of the silver carbon caps from the superturismos..








thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: Eric, Let's talk OZ centercaps  (Jetta2NR)*

Bump! Also include the price for the center caps for the original OZ Supperleggra ( color of the rim is Gun Metal color or dark grey) 18 inch rims.
Also the hub centric rings.
OP - Sorry to my request to your tread. Thought it would be easier to check all at once. 
Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Eric, Let's talk OZ centercaps  (MarkusWolf)*

no problem buddie, i am all for re/using threads with very similar things in them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Eric, Let's talk OZ centercaps  (Jetta2NR)*

anything?? id like to order these ASAP


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Eric, Let's talk OZ centercaps  (Jetta2NR)*

Eric isn't the forum moderator any more ... hasn't been for a few years now ... try reaching out to ALEX - the current TTR Mod


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Eric, Let's talk OZ centercaps  (Jetta2NR)*

well in that case can someone at tirerack please help me out?? i need these caps ASAP.


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Eric, Let's talk OZ centercaps  (Jetta2NR)*

maybe some one has these wheels and can measure the cap for me?


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Eric, Let's talk OZ centercaps  (Jetta2NR)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Henman (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: Eric, Let's talk OZ centercaps  (MarkusWolf)*

I'm looking for some new Superleggera centercaps as well.


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Eric, Let's talk OZ centercaps  (Henman)*

bump, any one know where i can find otu the size of these??


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Eric, Let's talk OZ centercaps  (Jetta2NR)*

anything?


----------

